# DIY Foraging Box



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

So i spotted these on one of the two online stores i buy from (when i have money, lol), and thought they were a really neat idea:
http://myparrotshop.com/cage-accessories/cfs-food-treat-dispenser-large-vertical/prod_427.html
However, hehe, something like that requires money not only to purchase it in the first place, but also to replenish the chip board boxes...and at the moment i'm BROKE! So i put them out of my mind and that was that.

The past few days though i've been thinking that i really should put some effort into providing foraging opportunities for my fids. I can completely see the benefits of it but i always come up with excuses not to bother. Then today an idea randomly popped into my head that was so simple i had to test it out!

All you will need for this project is some small plastic take away containers (these were REALLY cheap for several from a supermarket), scissors, something to make some small holes (i used a drill), some string (plastic is best because it's easy to wash and dry), and some paper towels.

You cut a rectangle out of the lid of the take away container:









Then you get half a paper towel and shut it in the lid:









And of course you put two holes in the back, thread the string through:









And then you can tie it to your birds cage:


















Because the container is plastic it's easily washable so you could use this for wet or dry foods/treats. You could also use it to hide foot toys or other little goodies like that, and to make it take a bit more effort you could use a couple of layers of paper towel. You could use any different sizes of plastic container and cut the holes in the top to whatever shapes and sizes you wanted. There's just so much opportunity for variation!  I'm looking forward to filling it and seeing what my lazy fids think of having to work for food.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Very cool indeed. I may give this a try soon enough.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

That's awesome, I'm gonna try it out. ​


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Good idea Bea!! it even looks easy enough for me to do


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

great idea thanks bea


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

that's a awesome idea 

Don't forgot another cheap foraging toy is Cat balls - stuff them with millet and they'll have a ball (no pun intended) all day foraging for the pieces of millet   

my tiels love it only way i can get them to do anything other then being Perch potatoes


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

The tiels have cracked the puzzle.  I hid millet in there and ripped a couple of small holes in it to get them started. They did spend a bit of time licking the plastic where they could see the millet, lol, but they eventually figured out the trick!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh now, I think even I could manage that.......I'll let you know how I get on!


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Cool idea, I did buy some small foraging boxes (there is a little honey coated seed bar in there) for Tiki... have one in his cage, but he hasn't touched it... will certainly keep this one in mind tho...


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

nice idea bea:thumbu: i will try it out


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Tike2 said:


> Cool idea, I did buy some small foraging boxes (there is a little honey coated seed bar in there) for Tiki... have one in his cage, but he hasn't touched it... will certainly keep this one in mind tho...


I bought those as well and none of mine would even go near it all they did was poop on it


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats a great idea  I will have to try it sometime aswell


----------



## grannybird (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow Bea, you are one smart cookie.... I think most of are in the same financial boat. I think if we were rich it would all be spent on your fids... But since we were all born good lookin instead of rich... (you can only be one or the other,not both, according to my dad) handmade is the way to go! Thank you so much for the idea and the pictures.. I am making one tonight soon as I get off this computer!


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Funny , Tiki hasn't pooped on it yet, but sure not interested in it....


----------



## morph (May 20, 2008)

Thanks Bea, and thanks from Jack too as he loves your homemade forage box [URL="







[/URL]


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm glad it's a hit!


----------

